# Having issues getting rabbits bred need help



## GLENMAR (Jan 6, 2013)

I have New Zealands and American Blues. All are first time breeders. The oldest pairs are 13 mos. 
Either the does have no interest, or occasionally the bucks, but either way I am not having luck breeding them.
I even put the doe in the bucks cage and put the buck in the does cage and left them for a few days.

Should I pair them up and leave them for like 3 days??? Will they fight? Right now most ignore each other.
I am not sure what to do. They will be too old in spring for first timers. Breeding rabbits should not be this hard.
I have lots of empty cages and nest boxes.   

Please help.


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi  yes they could fight. I'm having the same issiue and from what I've read and been told it could be a light related issue. As days become longer they will get in the mood or you can add some light a few hours in the evening, Also you can add some apple cider vinegar ( 1 tb per gallon) to their water and add wheatgerm (1 ts daily) to their food or you can 1 ts black oil sunflower seed to their food.  How much food do you feed daily? If they are overweight that can also make them unwilling to breed.


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a few does who don't ever want to breed, the buck shows interest and the does try and avoid them then the doe will freak out I think they think the buck is trying to attack them then they stress and if they do get bred it either doesn't take or the litter is small and never as ideal as a doe who was relaxed when bred maybe the second part is just coincidence I don't know. But what I do with those does and sometimes my other does that tend to have smaller litters (never more then 1 doe and buck at a time obviously), I let the doe and buck out into a secure area where I can recapture them again. I let them run around, dig a little, scent mark, and the doe can outrun the buck if she's scared, eventually the doe will smell the bucks pee and so on. Sometimes she will play hard to get but in a playful way, normally she will allow the buck to breed her. I have one doe who will not breed in a cage but in this scenario she runs to the buck and rolls onto her back like a cat in front of him and cuddles and rubs against him. I've never seen a rabbit do that besides her, but for my rabbits its almost always a sure fire way to get a doe bred and end up with a big healthy litter. You do have to sit and watch them though and its a bit more time consuming letting them out like that but if your'e having problems its worth a try I'd think.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 6, 2013)

I have then limited on 1/2 cup a day pellets. Occasionally a hand full of hay.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 6, 2013)

*What I do, for first timers, or does that haven't had a litter in a long time is to ALWAYS put the doe in the bucks cage, never vice versa, and then let the doe go into a corner. Scruff her gently with one hand (so her head is in the corner and her back end is out toward the middle of the cage), and with the other hand GENTLY pull the tail up and over the back and hold it there. The male should jump on and do his thing and the female will be in the right position. Some of my first time does didn't know what to do so I did this and voila! babies. 

Hope this helps! *


----------



## DianeS (Jan 7, 2013)

Just FYI, the does will NOT be too old for first litters this spring. That's a myth, an old wives' tale. Nothing at all changes about a rabbit that makes it unsafe or unwise to have a first litter after a certain age. So you can take that pressure off yourself. If they don't figure it out until springtime (or after) then that's just fine. 

They do have some declining fertility after maybe 5 years or so, but that's age for you.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 7, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *What I do, for first timers, or does that haven't had a litter in a long time is to ALWAYS put the doe in the bucks cage, never vice versa, and then let the doe go into a corner. Scruff her gently with one hand (so her head is in the corner and her back end is out toward the middle of the cage), and with the other hand GENTLY pull the tail up and over the back and hold it there. The male should jump on and do his thing and the female will be in the right position. Some of my first time does didn't know what to do so I did this and voila! babies.
> 
> Hope this helps! *


I tried this, but they are not real used to a lot of handling.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 7, 2013)

DianeS said:
			
		

> Just FYI, the does will NOT be too old for first litters this spring. That's a myth, an old wives' tale. Nothing at all changes about a rabbit that makes it unsafe or unwise to have a first litter after a certain age. So you can take that pressure off yourself. If they don't figure it out until springtime (or after) then that's just fine.
> 
> They do have some declining fertility after maybe 5 years or so, but that's age for you.


Thanks so much. I was stressing out. Now I can relax a little and wait for the light in spring.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 7, 2013)

*Even the ones that aren't used to a lot of handling should just "freeze" in the corner and not move much. They feel safer with their heads in the corner and their feet on the ground. 


Don't give up! Just keep trying! They'll take eventually. *


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 7, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Even the ones that aren't used to a lot of handling should just "freeze" in the corner and not move much. They feel safer with their heads in the corner and their feet on the ground.
> 
> 
> Don't give up! Just keep trying! They'll take eventually. *


ok  :/


----------



## brentr (Jan 8, 2013)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> DianeS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I echo DianeS' comments.  I just had a SF doe kindle for the first time at age 18 mos.  Five healthy kits and so far she's been a good mother.  I got her from a friend who thought she was "about a year" until the doe's records were pulled.

This same friend often breeds using the "one week" method.  The doe is dropped in the buck's cage and they are left together for a week.  Little different system than some, but can't argue with the results - conception rate in the high 90's.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Jan 24, 2013)

it took me 3 trys to get my doe bred, on the 4th time she lifted for him,
she just didn't understand what my buck was doing (and got a little freaked out)


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 6, 2013)

I think I am going to try that "one week" method. I may shorten it to 3 days. I will put them together Sat through Monday. I am going to try 3 pairs.


----------

